# elementary



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

I think we should go back to elementary days where we had little research projects on things like animals.. or how maple syrup is made. I think especially now with dp, everything that seems boring or obvious means so much more to us. Maybe we should try something more than just going to the gym, or going out and socializing.. maybe we should start looking into the simple things around us.. I think we should stop fearing all these in depth ideas and start understanding them.

Maybe we should stay away from philosophy or spiritual topics for obvious reasons lol but maybe we should start like exploring art.. and the beautiful creative minds behind it.. like Leonardo Davinci who was more than an artist.. as he was also an inventor among many other things.

Or maybe Albert Einstein?

Or maybe research on how igloos are made. Lol

I know this is all random.. but I seriously think if we're gonna be miserable all day.. why not learn a few more things? Things we didn't care twice to know about before.

Dp can dumb down our memory for sure.. but at the same time we get intrigued by certain knowledge so much easier..

Maybe if we start learning more now and researching and exploring things other than dp, when we finally recover we will have at least something to show for it!

Just a suggestion


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i want to go back to kindergarten (first year) where you get to play sleep games and say a is for apple!!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

match_stick_1 said:


> i want to go back to kindergarten (first year) where you get to play sleep games and say a is for apple!!


 How cute! Me, too! We could learn a lot from what we did in Kindergarten. People would be better off if they took more naps.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

outlaw said:


> I think we should go back to elementary days where we had little research projects on things like animals.. or how maple syrup is made. I think especially now with dp, everything that seems boring or obvious means so much more to us. Maybe we should try something more than just going to the gym, or going out and socializing.. maybe we should start looking into the simple things around us.. I think we should stop fearing all these in depth ideas and start understanding them.
> 
> Maybe we should stay away from philosophy or spiritual topics for obvious reasons lol but maybe we should start like exploring art.. and the beautiful creative minds behind it.. like Leonardo Davinci who was more than an artist.. as he was also an inventor among many other things.
> 
> ...


Sounds fun! Now that I have DP and DR, I am very interested in scientific things and not in the manner I learned in school. I like being in nature and interacting with it. I want to learn about animals, and their interactions with each other. I also want to learn about maple syrup and igloos. Let's start our own fun study group for people with DP?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> How cute! Me, too! We could learn a lot from what we did in Kindergarten. People would be better off if they took more naps.


i look back at that time and im so annoyed at myself because back then we used to think it was cool to not nap and close our eyes. (rebel that i was lol). i so wish i could go to school and do that now...


----------

